# [solved][nfs/rpc] rpcbind segfaulting

## Christian99

hi, I have a problem with my nfs server. as soon as /etc/init.d/rpc.statd is starting, rpcbind crashes. in dmesg I ca n find this.

```
rpcbind[29371]: segfault at 28 ip 00007f025bf5cc29 sp 00007fffd23586b0 error 4 in libtirpc.so.1.0.10[7f025bf4a000+22000]
```

I already reinstalled nfs-utils rpcbind libtirpc, but with no change. does anybody know what to do with that?

```
Portage 2.2.10 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.19, 3.13.6-geek x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.6-geek-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9450_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8161868 total,    494440 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 31 Mar 2014 09:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.5, 3.4.0

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::init6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19

Repositories:

local

    location: /usr/portage/tree/overlay/local

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

sunrise

    location: /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

csc-overlay

    location: /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/csc-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

init6

    location: /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/init6

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

spring

    location: /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/Spring

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 4

horde_overlay

    location: /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/horde-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 5

mv

    location: /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/mv

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 6

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage/tree/official

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: 7

Installed sets: @default-set

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias ratelimit access_compat proxy proxy_http substitute"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_3 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_BASEDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -flto"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CUSTOM_PROFILE="yes"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -flto"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY="localhost:10.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --quiet-build --quiet-fail"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HISTCONTROL="ignoreboth:erasedups"

HISTSIZE="20000"

HOME="/home/chriss"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.2/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_IS_PRELINKED="1"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libtrash.so"

LESS="-sFRiMX --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LESS_ADVANCED_PREPROCESSOR="1"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_arm="lib"

LIBDIR_arm64="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="de en"

LOGNAME="chriss"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/chriss"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.2/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.5/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="mesa"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.2:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/gcc-bin/4.8.2:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_INI_VERSION="production"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="arm64 amd64-linux x86-netbsd sh sparc64-solaris x86-solaris x64-openbsd sparc-fbsd mips amd64 arm-linux x86-macos sparc-solaris s390 ia64-linux m68k x64-solaris m68k-mint ia64-hpux ppc-aix x86-winnt sparc x86-fbsd hppa-hpux hppa amd64-fbsd x86-freebsd ia64 alpha ppc-macos x86-interix ppc-openbsd x86 ppc64-linux x64-freebsd ppc x86-openbsd arm ppc64 sparc64-freebsd x86-linux x64-macos x86-cygwin"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS=""

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error info qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log,warn,error  save:warn,error"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="10"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[csc-overlay]

location = /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/csc-overlay

masters = gentoo

priority = 2

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage/tree/official

masters = 

priority = 7

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

[horde_overlay]

location = /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/horde-overlay

masters = gentoo

priority = 5

[init6]

location = /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/init6

masters = gentoo

priority = 3

[local]

location = /usr/portage/tree/overlay/local

masters = gentoo

priority = 0

[mv]

location = /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/mv

masters = gentoo

priority = 6

[spring]

location = /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/Spring

masters = gentoo

priority = 4

[sunrise]

location = /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/sunrise

masters = gentoo

priority = 1

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree/official"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/tree/overlay/local /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/csc-overlay /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/init6 /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/Spring /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/horde-overlay /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/mv /usr/portage/tree/official"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PROMPT_COMMAND="history -n && history -w && history -c && history -r && $PROMPT_COMMAND"

PWD="/home/chriss"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 arm"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 arm"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.2:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/gcc-bin/4.8.2"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20"

R_HOME="/usr/lib64/R"

SANE_BACKENDS=""

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_CLIENT="192.168.0.19 46916 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="192.168.0.19 46916 192.168.0.1 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/0"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

TEXINPUTS="/usr/lib64/ocaml/ocamldoc:"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi adns alsa amd64 amr apache2 apng bash-completion bcmath bmp boost branding bzip2 c++0x cairo calendar caps cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl custom-cflags custom-optimization cxx dbus declarative decor dga dhcpcd directfb djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr egl emboss encode examples exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox fits flac fontconfig ftp gcj gcrypt gd gdbm geoip gif gimp glade gles1 gles2 glib glut gmp gpg gphoto2 gpm graphviz handbook iconv icu id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib inotify introspection ios ipod ipv6 jabber javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi ladspa lame lapack latex lcms ldap libcaca libedit libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad matroska md5sum mhash midi mikmod mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib multimedia musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses nfs nls nptl nsplugin ogg openal opencl opencv openexr opengl openldap openmp openvg oss pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma plotutils plugins png pnm policykit posix postscript ppds pulseaudio qalculate qimageblitz qscintilla qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline rtmp scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp sndfile snmp sockets speex spell sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora threads tiff timidity truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vhosts vnc vorbis vpx webp wmf wxwidgets wxwindows x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xft xml xmp xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias ratelimit access_compat proxy proxy_http substitute" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 arm" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 arm" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="chriss"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

VISUAL="/bin/nano"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/games"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="3b9f89d580fb427a44c0030500000011-1396341972.837327-1481911606"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

_PMT_DEBUG_LEVEL="0"

```

Last edited by Christian99 on Fri Jun 06, 2014 11:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the backtrace from the crash?

----------

## Christian99

how can i see a backtrace? i started rpcbind via initscript. can i just start it manually, or what would be best way to see it?

----------

## Hu

Point gdb to the core file generated when it crashes.  Be sure you built rpcbind and supporting libraries with debug symbols.

----------

## Christian99

sorry, but i have no clue about debugging/gdb/core dumps. Found this page on our wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtrace and i've got now is this: coredump of rpcbind and and splitdebug build of rpcbind and libtirpc. but when the backtrace is printed, it looks like this:

```
[New LWP 665]

warning: Could not load shared library symbols for linux-vdso.so.1.

Do you need "set solib-search-path" or "set sysroot"?

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

Core was generated by `rpcbind -d'.

Program terminated with signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

#0  0x00007f42ed2eac29 in __svc_clean_idle () from /lib64/libtirpc.so.1

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f42ed2d5700 (LWP 665)):

#0  0x00007f42ed2eac29 in __svc_clean_idle () from /lib64/libtirpc.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#1  0x0000000000404213 in my_svc_run ()

No symbol table info available.

#2  0x0000000000403025 in main ()

No symbol table info available.
```

"No symbol table info available." means, that the debug files produced aren't used by gdb, right?

how can i point gdb to the .debug files?

BTW: rpcbind doesn't crash when rpc.statd is started, but it crashes after a few (~20-30) seconds without anything else.

----------

## Christian99

can anybody help me get a better backtrace? i did a split debug build, but gdb doesn't find the .debug files.

----------

## gjs278

disable LTO, that fixed it for me. on rpcbind and libtirpc

then rebuild

----------

## Christian99

hey, thx. that worked!

----------

## Jerry_McBride

I had this same issue on a server in the house.I ended up by fixing it by using cc 4.8.3 instead of gcc 4.9.2.

As mentioned above, I'll try turning off LTO and give 4.9.2 another try on nfs-utils.

Thanks for the tip.

----------

